# Hard to tip for Lyft



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I had a minor emergency and needed an XL car for my bike. Uber driver was rude when I called and said he's not taking me and he cussed me out for canceling the first time and making him miss an exit. Then another guy hung up on my twice so I canceled.

But lyft was of great assistance. I tipped the guy 20 cash. Tipping in app hard. You have to go back and add it yourself. It's not like postmates.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

In my experience as a pax for Lyft, the tip option comes up before one can end the ride. Also one can tip later.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Havoc said:


> In my experience as a pax for Lyft, the tip option comes up before one can end the ride. Also one can tip later.


Not for me. I had to go find it.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Your Lexus doesn't have fold-down seats?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Not for me. I had to go find it.





DRider85 said:


> I had a minor emergency and needed an XL car for my bike. Uber driver was rude when I called and said he's not taking me and he cussed me out for canceling the first time and making him miss an exit. Then another guy hung up on my twice so I canceled.
> 
> But lyft was of great assistance. I tipped the guy 20 cash. Tipping in app hard. You have to go back and add it yourself. It's not like postmates.


STOP, you didn't give him $20, much less 20 cents


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

Everytime I've used Lyft it give me an option to add the tip at the end of the ride (I always try to tip cash so the driver has it right away and won't get 1099'd on it) and the few times I have had to tip on the App I make the driver aware of it.

I'd recommend a bike rack for your car. You can pick one up pretty cheap at Walmart. Also if you have AAA and your bike breaks you can get a ride as part of your AAA membership


----------

